# links in IE don't work- they work in Netscape



## kerriganm (Jul 23, 2004)

Very sudddenly this afternoon, links in IE stopped working. Now when I click on a link, I get the box with:
-Internet Explorer Help
-Open link in a new window
-Download link to disk
etc.

It's driving me nuts! Anyone have any ideas?? Thanks!


----------

